# Invite de commande du terminal OSX 10.13.6



## gegecadorette (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, je ne sais si c'est le bon endroit où poster cette question. Merci aux administrateurs de déplacer le sujet là où il devrait être. 
En effet, nouveau sur le forum je n'ai pas bien vu où cela se passe.
Mon petit problème est le suivant: Avant ..... lorsque j'ouvrais le terminal, l'invite de commande était:
mbp-de-gerard:~ armand $
Depuis une semaine, l'invite de commande est:
mbp-de-gerard-6-1:~ armand $

J'aimerai revenir à l'invite précédente. Merci pour votre aide, 
Bien cordialement, GF


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *gegecadrette*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo scutil --set HostName "mbp-de-gerard"
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande recourt à l'exécutable *scutil* (*s*ystem_*c*onfiguration_*util*ity) => pour changer la valeur du *HostName* du Mac à : *mbp-de-gerard*. Note : le *HostName* est le "nom d'hôte" du Mac > affiché dans l'invite de commande du *terminal*.

La commande exécutée > quitte l'application Terminal > puis relance-la => tu devrais avoir comme invite de commande :

```
mbp-de-gerard:~ armand$
```


----------



## gegecadorette (1 Décembre 2019)

Merci de votre réponse rapide.
Je ne l'ai pas encore exécutée. Mais ce qui m'intéresse, c'est comment j'en suis arrivé là .
Est ce que des "sous shell" ont pris la main (question idiote mais comme j'ai manipé beaucoup ces temps-ci sur le terminal, je me pose des questions)
Bien entendu je vais m'empressé de remettre de l'ordre dans ce terminal bien utile.
Cordialement, GF


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2019)

Il y a *3* noms du Mac : le *HostName* (nom d'hôte affiché dans un *terminal*) > le *LocalHostName* (nom d'hôte local affiché sur le réseau pour d'autres ordinateurs connectés) > le *ComputerName* (nom du Mac affiché par le Finder).

À présent > il y a *2* états possibles du *HostName* du Mac : non fixé indépendamment et fixé indépendamment -->

- non fixé indépendamment : c'est la situation par défaut. Aucun *HostName* spécifique ne se trouve défini > ce qui fait que le *HostName* du Mac se trouve simplement hérité en dépendance du *LocalHostName* (le nom d'hôte local) : celui que l'utilisateur peut manipuler graphiquement dans le panneau *Partage* des *Préférences Système* à la rubrique : "*Nom de l'ordinateur*" (= nom d'hôte local). Toute modification du *LocalHostName* => implique par héritage une modification corollaire du *HostName*.​
- fixé indépendamment : c'est la situation spécifique résultante d'une commande *scutil*. Dès qu'une commande *scutil* (comme celle que je t'ai passée) => détermine spécifiquement le *HostName* du Mac > ce nom se trouve détaché de sa dépendance au *LocalHostName* et ne varie plus jamais en corrélation avec ce dernier. Mais il garde sa valeur fixée indépendamment (il faut une autre commande *scutil* avec l'option *HostName* pour faire varier désormais le nom d'hôte).​


----------



## gegecadorette (1 Décembre 2019)

OK, merci pour ces conseils.
Je viens d'exécuter la commande, et bien entendu, ça marche.
merci encore et bon Dimanche. GF


----------



## Stex06 (6 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il y a *3* noms du Mac : le *HostName* (nom d'hôte affiché dans un *terminal*) > le *LocalHostName* (nom d'hôte local affiché sur le réseau pour d'autres ordinateurs connectés) > le *ComputerName* (nom du Mac affiché par le Finder).
> 
> À présent > il y a *2* états possibles du *HostName* du Mac : non fixé indépendamment et fixé indépendamment -->
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Je me permets de revenir sur ce sujet que j'ai consulté avant de poster car j'ai un problème similaire.

Mon iMac que je connectais avant via la connexion partagée de mon iPhone est maintenant connecté sur une livebox via un kit CPL TP_Link (en ethernet donc). J'ai toute une famille Apple même compte iCloud connectés en Wifi sur la même box et depuis ce nouveau set-up Livebox, le HostName de l'iMac (iMac-pro-de-Mezig) est devenu iPad-de-Mezig (pourtant déjà utilisé par l'iPad) sur le Terminal; j'ai vérifié le LocalHostName et le ComputerName, ils n'ont eux pas changé.

J'ai fait la manip que vous avez décrite, et miracle, tout est redevenu normal, donc mille mercis. Mais je n'arrive pas à expliquer ce changement...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Avril 2021)

Bonjour *Stex*

Content pour toi d'abord !

- il s'agit d'une subtilité digne de la scolastique de la meilleure époque (le XIII siècle de Saint-Thomas d'Aquin on va dire). Le *HostName* (nom d'hôte) du Mac a *2* statuts d'intitulé possibles : "fixé indépendamment" ou "non fixé indépendamment" [en écrivant cela > je me marre _in petto_ en me remémorant la distinguo entre les "poissons libres" et les "poissons attachés" dans le Moby Dick de Melville]. Bref...​​- le *HostName* par défaut a un statut d'intitulé : "non fixé indépendamment". Ce qui veut dire qu'il est hérité par défaut du *LocalHostName* (nom de réseau) du Mac. Ce qui fait que le *HostName* du Mac paraît manipulable à volonté via le panneau *Partage* des *Préférences Système* (*Nom de l'ordinateur* = *Trucmuche* et le bouton : "*Modifier*") => qui permet de manipuler le *LocalHostName* (nom pour le réseau du Mac) => et par effet secondaire le *HostName* du Mac *si* ce dernier possède le statut de poisson attaché d'intitulé : "non fixé indépendamment".​​- mais dès qu'une commande *scutil* a été utilisée pour réintituler le *HostName* (nom d'hôte) du Mac > ce dernier change de statut pour acquérir celui d'intitulé : "fixé indépendamment" (du *LocalHostName* ou nom de réseau). Bref : le *HostName* devient alors un poisson libre indépendant du *LocalHostNale* et aucune variation du nom de réseau ne peut plus l'affecter.​


----------



## Stex06 (6 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Stex*
> 
> Content pour toi d'abord !
> 
> - il s'agit d'une subtilité digne de la scolastique de la meilleure époque (le XIII siècle de Saint-Thomas d'Aquin on va dire). Le *HostName* (nom d'hôte) du Mac a *2* statuts d'intitulé possibles : "fixé indépendamment" ou "non fixé indépendamment" [en écrivant cela > je me marre _in petto_ en me remémorant la distinguo entre les "poissons libres" et les "poissons attachés" dans le Moby Dick de Melville]. Bref...​​- le *HostName* par défaut a un statut d'intitulé : "non fixé indépendamment". Ce qui veut dire qu'il est hérité par défaut du *LocalHostName* (nom de réseau) du Mac. Ce qui fait que le *HostName* du Mac paraît manipulable à volonté via le panneau *Partage* des *Préférences Système* (*Nom de l'ordinateur* = *Trucmuche* et le bouton : "*Modifier*") => qui permet de manipuler le *LocalHostName* (nom pour le réseau du Mac) => et par effet secondaire le *HostName* du Mac *si* ce dernier possède le statut de poisson attaché d'intitulé : "non fixé indépendamment".​​- mais dès qu'une commande *scutil* a été utilisée pour réintituler le *HostName* (nom d'hôte) du Mac > ce dernier change de statut pour acquérir celui d'intitulé : "fixé indépendamment" (du *LocalHostName* ou nom de réseau). Bref : le *HostName* devient alors un poisson libre indépendant du *LocalHostNale* et aucune variation du nom de réseau ne peut plus l'affecter.​


Bonjour Macomaniac,

Un grand merci pour l'explication mais surtout pour la solution car ça m'a franchement énervé!


----------

